# CoD4 - 'UBYTE4N vertex data' error



## killerfireant (Oct 8, 2008)

i have the problem with the UBYTE4N vertex data and is there anything that i can download or what?its for COD4 im just so disapointed


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

Welcome to tsf killerfireant .

This problem is directly realated to the video card in the pc not being powerful or new enough to support the game. Post the make and model pc you have and your budget for a new videocard.


----------



## killerfireant (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

when i comes to computersi dont know were it is so can u please guide me and ill be happy to assist you


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

The make and model? Its should be on it somewhere like the front? It should say somthing like dell or hp or compaq and have a model like pavilion or xps with numbers after it.


----------



## killerfireant (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

k i have a compaq presario pc 
Intel Pentium Daul-Core Processor E2160
Memory
2048MB
HardDrive
360GB
Graphics
Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950
Optianal Drive
DVD/CD Burner withLight Scribe Technology


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

'Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950' means you have onboard graphics which doesn't support the UBYTE4N feature.

If you need advice on upgrading to a proper graphics card, post back with your motherboard make/model, or open the case and see if you have AGP or PCIE slots.

Also, what make/model is your power supply unit (PSU)?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

Or just post back with the eact presario you have. There should be a number after it.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Private messages betweeen killerfireant and me last night. Posted here for anyone following this thread, so you can see where we're up to.



killerfireant said:


> i dont know were to find that stuff. im not very wel with computers so can u plz guide me and my my highest buget is 100$





koala said:


> Download and install *Everest* (freeware), then run it and go to Computer > Summary. On the right hand side it will list your computer details. Post back into your thread with the Motherboard Name and Motherboard Chipset. This is so we can recommend a suitable graphics card. Newer cards are PCIE and older cards are AGP. Your motherboard will need a suitable slot to plug the card into.
> 
> To see your PSU details, remove the side panel from your computer case. The PSU is the box at the top rear of the case with the power cable plugged into it. There is a label on the side of the PSU that shows the make and model (eg. mine is make:Thermaltake, model:Toughpower, total watts:650W)
> 
> ...





killerfireant said:


> is that a viris scan and stuff program?





koala said:


> No, it just tells you the details of everything in your computer, nothing to do with viruses.





killerfireant said:


> i have a make:Bestec
> Model:ATX-250-12Z REV;D7R
> 250 MAX WATT i think





koala said:


> You will need to add another $70-100US to your budget for a new PSU. 250W is barely enough to power a computer with onboard graphics, and definitely not enough to power a graphics card capable of playing games like COD4.
> 
> There should also be some more details on the PSU label about watts and amps. For an AGP graphics card there needs to be a minimum of 18 amps listed under +12V. For a PCIE graphics card it needs to be at least 26A/+12V. Yours only has 14A/+12V.
> 
> ...





killerfireant said:


> i dont know were do look the info may be wrong cause there are alot of numbers and i dont rlly know were to look


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

If he could post the model presario I could figure out if hes got an agp or pci-e slot and I just might be able to throw somthing together for 100$. COD4 is actually pretty forgiving with low end graphics cards.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I think hes got a Compaq Presario SR5350F. I did find a combo for it for under 100$ and as embarasing as it is to post it , it will actually get him off the ground for COD4.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3041056&CatId=1826
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1389575&Sku=T925-2060

Yes I know the purepower isn't great but it's the only thing I could find under 50$ that wasn't made by Power Supplies R Us.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

that's a PCIe card so need more juice on the 12V rail, try this psu for same price http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2227022&CatId=1079


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Powerup is actually really bad. Fits into the "powersupplies R us " catagory.


----------



## soose1990 (Dec 24, 2008)

what i need to do i dont understand

what i need to do i dont understand

what i need to do i dont understand


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

soose1990, if you're getting this error it means your graphics card is not good enough. Upgrade.


----------



## chris65 (Jul 5, 2009)

HELLO i need so many help i cant play COD4 beacuse UBYTE4N vertex data error thing is coming up please send me an link to this email so i can play COD4


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Post the make and model pc your using.


----------



## chris65 (Jul 5, 2009)

Windows vista

HP G7000
intel(R)pentium(R) Dual CPU T2330 @ 1,60GHz





plz help me


----------



## chris65 (Jul 5, 2009)

i send fail it is HP G7000 Notebook PC



pla help me :sigh:


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

It appears that notebook is not capable of playing the game because it does not meet the minimum requirements , you need to use a pc that meets the games requirements.


----------



## chris65 (Jul 5, 2009)

OK
**** SO I CANT PLAY COD4 ON MY COMPUTER :upset:
I HAVE USED MONEY TO BUY COD4 AND I CANT PLAY IT :upset:


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Well the idea is that your suppose to make sure the game will work with your machine before you buy it.

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest


----------

